# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Công ty tnhh hệ thống tự động mta tuyển kỹ thuật viên

## Hải Cnc24h

Xin phép Ad và các bạn, em đăng tin tuyển dụng ạ

Do nhu cầu sản xuất và bán hàng, công ty TNHH hệ thống tự động MTA cần tuyển kỹ thuật viên lắp đặt máy cắt plasma cnc và các hệ thống tự động, bạn trẻ nào hứng thú thì liên hệ với mình nhé
TUYỂN KỸ THUẬT VIÊN LẮP MÁY
(Số Lượng 3 người)
MÔ TẢ CÔNG VIỆC
- Lắp đặt máy cắt plasma CNC, Lắp đặt các thiết bị cơ khí tự động hóa.
- Hướng dẫn, hỗ trợ khách hàng vận hành máy.
- Bảo hành, bảo trì máy CNC.
QUYỀN LỢI ĐƯỢC HƯỞNG
- Lương cơ bản và thưởng theo hiệu suất công việc ( trung bình từ 8-15 triệu)
- Các chế độ BHXH, BHYT, BHTN theo quy định của luật lao động.
- Thưởng các ngày lễ, tết, cuối năm...
- Làm việc trong môi trường năng động, ổn định, có nhiều cơ hội tiếp xúc với công nghệ mới, cạnh tranh lành mạnh. 
- Xét thưởng theo năng lực, theo tháng, theo quý, theo lợi nhuận của công ty. 
- Hỗ trợ ăn trưa, chi phí ăn ở khi đi công tác.
YÊU CẦU KHÁC
+ Tốt nghiệp Trung cấp, Cao Đẳng các ngành kỹ thuật trở lên
+ Biết sử dụng phần mềm AutoCAD hoặc Corel ( Có thể đào tạo nếu chưa biết)
+ Ưu tiên người đã có 1 năm kinh nghiệp trở lên 
+ Có thể đi công tác các tỉnh thường xuyên. 
NƠI LÀM VIỆC: Hà Nội hoặc Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Liên hệ: Ms Hải 0976040582/ 02462531610

----------

